# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: تغییرات نا خواسته متغیرهای سراسری C8051در زمان اجرا

## rahimsoleimani

در یک پروژه که تحت محیط keil uvision برای میکرو کنترلر AT89C51ED2 (به زبانC)نوشته شده است، در حین اجرای برنامه گاهاً متغیرهای سراسری بدون دخالت برنامه دچار تغییر میشوند.کسی تجربه ای دارد؟ آیا میتواند مربوط به کمپایلر باشد؟
با تشکر
سلیمانی

----------


## aynehband

مقدار دهی اولیه متغییرهات رو چک کن، خیلی اوقات این مشکل برای اینکه مقدار دهی اولیه نکرده باشی پیش میاد

----------

